# Looking for CPC coding Position



## devonne0124@gmail.com (Dec 7, 2010)

11543 So. St. Andrews Pl.		Phone: 323-743-9469
                                                         Los Angeles, CA 90047		Email: Deron118@yahoo.com
Devonne Owens

Summary	
Top-notch Medical Biller with more than 4 years of experience in the medical and insurance field. Very knowledgeable in various insurance company guidelines. Outstanding productivity both as a biller and as a collector. Possess a strong understanding with coding using CPT, ICD-9, and HCPC Codes. Consistently motivating others toward success, a dynamic leader and team builder.


Professional Experience 

Encore (Apollo Health Street)							Los Angeles, CA
Commercial Insurance Biller/Collector 						11/2009 – Present
Billing to all Blue Cross/Blue Shield (out of state), Collections, Aging Reports, Passport System, Create Worksheets in Excel, Ms. Office, Ms Word, Case Management, Payment Posting, Contract Interpretation, Medi-Cal, CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes, HCPC Codes, Rev Codes, Health Net, Aetna……


Healthcare Resource Group (Elizabeth Center for Cancer Detection)	 Los Angeles, CA
Patients Accounts Billing Manager					            01/2009 – 08/2009
Billing to Medical (EWC Program), Medicare, Commercial Insurance, CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes, Ms Office, Contracting, Physician Credentialing, Set up new Billing Software, Obtain new Clearinghouse for Billing, Memo’s, Case Management, Ms Excel, Statistics Reports and A/R Reports and Emdeon (EDI)…….



Help Staffing (UCLA Medical Center)				                 Los Angeles, CA
Pre-Biller/Collections Rep (Patient Business Service)		                 10/2008 – 11/2008
Billing to Medi-Cal, CCS and GHPP, Submitting to obtain Retro E-Tars thru EDS for Outpatient Services, Emdeon (EDI), ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes, ACMS (CCS), MS Office, MS Word, MS Excel, MS Access.



Children’s Hospital Los Angeles					           Los Angeles, CA
Financial Counselor 1	 (Radiology)						07/2006 – 10/2008
Submitting Authorizations for MRI’s and CT Scans, Check Insurance Eligibility, ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes, Registration, Contract Interpretation, Data Entry, MS Excel, Ms Word, Submit E-Tars, NIA Pre-Certifications for CT and MRI Scans, ACMS (CCS) Authorizations, Customer Service, Blue Cross, Blue Shield, PacifiCare, Medi-Cal, United Healthcare and Several other PPO’s and HMO’s. 

PDQ Careers Personnel Services Inc.					Los Angeles, CA
Medical Billing/Collection							11/2005 – 04/2006
(Children’s Hospital of Los Angeles)
Medi-Cal /Medicare Billing (I/P & O/P), Insurance verification, ACMS (CCS) Authorizations, HCPC Codes, ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes, Insurance Collections, Managed Care Collections (Government/Non-Government), Contract Interpretation, Ms Office, Ms Excel, Ms Word, Ms Outlook, Data Entry, Correspondence, SOC Claims, 
UB-92 Forms, Claims Administration Billing Program.



Office Team Personnel Service						Glendale, CA
DME Billing									08/2005 – 10/2005
(Continental Hospital Supply)
DME Guidelines, Insurance verification, Crossover Claims, Medi-Cal Appeal, Claims Inquiry Forms, HCPC Codes, Authorizations, Medi-Cal/Medicare Billing, Insurance Billing, Data Entry, Denials, Customer Service, SOC Claims, Ms Word, Ms Excel, Dezine Billing Program, CMS 1500 Forms.



Transpine Inc.								Beverly Hills, CA
Billing/Collections								02/2005 – 08/2005
Medical Transportation Billing, Dispatch, Scheduling, Payment Posting, Prep. File for Worker’s Comp. Court Hearing, File lien Using Edex, Authorizations, Insurance verification, Train Interns, Office Management, Data Entry, Denials, Customer Service, SOC Claims, Ms Word, Ms Excel, Correspondence, Collections, Filing, QuickBooks.

Education
American Career College						Los Angeles, CA
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner Program			2004
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner, NCICS Coding Certification

Abraham Friedman Occupational Center			Los Angeles, CA
G.E.D										2005

L.A. Job Corps							Los Angeles, CA
Computer Operator Software Applications				1994

The Coding Source                                                                       Los Angeles, CA
AAPC CPC-A Certification                                                                 2010


----------

